# Primal



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll soon be bringing home our Chihuahua puppy, and am going overboard looking into his diet. Ive had larger dogs in the past (german shepherds, a mix, and a larger boston terrier) and have fed raw, as well as grain free kibbles. I know I cant do raw the way I had in the past with my other dogs. I have a toddler who recently came home from spending a lot of time in Childrens hospital, for gastro issues and an infection. I do worry about germs with raw, and before my son I was fine with tossing my dogs a chicken quarter and thinking nothing of it. After how ill my son was, I cant have the worry of the germs. Along with that, I dont have the 8 hours a month to spend driving to get the needed meats, rmb, etc, then package it into separate meals. Its not that I dont have the time to care for my pet. I just dont have time that I can have raw meat all over the kitchen bagging meals that often. I also live in a smaller apartment, and dont have anywhere for a deep freezer here. Our regular freezer is always crammed.

Along with this, I worry that our puppy needs to have food down 24/7 for a while to prevent hypoglocemia. I cant do that with raw. If feeding something like Primal, what do you do between meals to prevent hypoglocemia in puppies? I had planned to put him on Taste of the Wild puppy formula and free feed him until he was a bit older, then revist the idea of raw, but now im not sure.

The feed store where I buy my horse food now sells primal. In theory, it sounds like it could be an excellent choice for me. I wouldnt have to worry about packaging into portions, its already done, no long drives into pittsburgh to get meats, I wouldnt need an entire extra freezer to store meats and rwb, and if it was something like primal, I kind of doubt the puppy would be smearing it all over the kitchen chewing it up. Then, a few nights a week after my son went to bed, I could feed a chicken wing, rmb, etc. and clean up right after without my son getting into the mess.


What Im wondering is how good of a premade raw diet primal is? Anyone feeding primal, roughly what do you spend monthly to feed one puppy? I know they eat about twice as much. Do you supplement with chicken wings, eggs, cottage cheese, small amounts of liver, etc? Do your dogs look good, small stools, no tear stains, plenty of energy?
What do you do with pups to prevent hypoglocemia between meals? 
I know normally you feed either kibble OR raw, and your not supposed to feed them at the same meal. Can I offer a grain free kibble free choice between meals?


I thought I had it planned out to be simple, was going to feed the TOTW puppy, and a few times a week offer raw chicken or eggs, now I wonder if im over thinking everything


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it would be fine to feed Taste of the Wild Puppy kibble, and give the raw later in the evening if you wish. Alot of us here feed kibble that is grain free. Just be sure that it is for a puppy. Good luck. Sue


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

When feeding Chihuahua pups, and older chihuahua pups (later in his life) raw, what are appropriate bone in things to give? My big dogs we could toss a while chicken leg quarter, chicken backs, turkey necks, pork necks, etc. Im sure they arent size appropriate for a chihuahua, but other than chicken wings, Im not sure what a chihuahua should have.


----------

